# Advice on NIE application form



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,we are filling in the NIE form and not sure about a few things. Part 1 Foreigners details seems straight forward. Part 2 Details of person submitting the application,do I fill this part in or leave it blank as I don't have anyone doing it for me. And part 3 Address for notification purposes do I fill this in as well.
Thanks,
Nick.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Are you filling in form EX18 or ex15 - that is, are you applying for an NIE or are you registering on the list of foreigners (and getting an NIE as a by-product)?

Yes, fill in Part 2 and part 3

In part 4, select permanente (this is the norm)


----------



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> Are you filling in form EX18 or ex15 - that is, are you applying for an NIE or are you registering on the list of foreigners (and getting an NIE as a by-product)?
> 
> Yes, fill in Part 2 and part 3
> 
> In part 4, select permanente (this is the norm)


Hi thanks for that,we are filling in form ex15 for NIE numbers.Should we filling in Ex18 instead.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

If you are resident in Spain (that is, your main home is here, you spend most of your time here or your centre of economic interest is here) then, yes.

You are officially obliged to register on the list of foreigners within 90 days.

A useful link is http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html or one of the many threads on the topic.


----------

